# 2013 Peach Wine



## thinman56 (Oct 27, 2013)

So, after reading pages and pages of wicked good advice from this forum, I finally started my first batch of peach wine. Here's what I have so far:

* 30 lbs of fresh peaches, quartered, pitted, frozen and thawed (had 45 lbs, tragic accident in the basement ended in a sticky mess to clean up and very sad loss of fruit);
* K-meta, 24 hours;
* Pectic enzyme, 24 hours;
* The peaches alone made about 4 gallons of muck at a SG = 1.025, so I added 2 gals of water to bring the must to 6 gallons;
* Added 10 lbs sugar to get the SG to 1.085;
* 5 tbsp of acid blend, to about 6.2%;
* 2 tbsp Bentonite slurry (3 tbsp bentonite in 6 oz hot water, shaken intermitantly for a couple hours)
* 71B-1122 yeast in a starter of nutrient and a little peach juice.
* 2 lbs chopped white raisins

Pitched yeast last night, this morning nice, airy cap forming. I liked Seth's panty hose method for separating the fruit, but I wanted to watch what was going on for this first one, so it's just working in an 8 gallon bucket. From what I've read, I can carefully ladle the must into my big straining bag in my second 8-gallon bucket when primary fermentation is almost done, is that right? Then press the juice out of the bag, let settle another day then syphon the juice into a carboy? 

I understand I'll only get somewhere between 2 and 3 gallons of wine from this, I have a couple 3-gallon carboys for secondary. Will post some pics later. Thanks again for all the background from all who post their work.


----------



## Stressbaby (Oct 28, 2013)

Suggestion: get a couple of 1 gal carboys. Keep a couple of wine bottles with #2 bungs and airlocks as well. Inevitably you won't end up with multiples of 3 gal; you will end up with 4 or 2 or 2.5.

Maybe someone else will have different advice on straining, but I wouldn't bother ladling, I would just pour it into the bag, let the bag drip drain.


----------



## seth8530 (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah, I would put the fruit into bags and press them to get any excess juice.. Then rack off of your primary into secondary.


----------



## thinman56 (Oct 28, 2013)

You're right, I do have a couple 1-gallon jugs and various sized wine bottles and bungs, so I should be able to salvage all the liquid. 

Any suggestion on when to strain? Or an SG target? I don't need to worry about excessive air contact with pouring it through the bag into another bucket? Seems like punching the cap down is aerating it pretty good several times a day already.

By the way, I forgot to list the 2 lbs of chopped white raisins. When the fermentation was just getting started, the batch smelled like apricots, yum. Now it smells like the sewer, is that normal for peach wine? Most of my experience is kits and apple wine from cider, they don't reek like this one.


----------



## Turock (Oct 28, 2013)

It's never normal to have a stinky ferment. It sounds like you have H2S in the wine. This can be due to improper nutrient management. You should always split your nutrient dose into 2 or 3 batches and pitch thruout the ferment before you reach the 50% dry mark. Get some DAP into the ferment right now----regular old yeast nutrient has DAP in it. You have to manage the H2S as soon as it's detected, or else the wine will eventually take on that flavor. Don't add any more nutrient when you get to 50% dry---if the H2S remains, then you'll have to go to Reduless. Do some extra punchdowns of the must to dissipate the H2S.


----------



## thinman56 (Oct 28, 2013)

Odor update - when I got home today, I pulled the lid and it stilled smelled a little bit of sulphur, but not as bad as this morning. I added a tbsp of DAP and gave it a good stir, it smells much more like fermenting fruit and peaches when it's mixed up. SG=1.055, temp is 82F, should I let it cool a bit? Lalvin says the yeast is good 60F-86F.


----------



## DaveL (Oct 28, 2013)

Turock
I am confused I have read several posts that said expect peach to stink a bit. Mine was different but not especially bad. But then I have a strong (meaning weak) nose. 
Are you saying peach should smell about the same as other fruit wines?


----------



## seth8530 (Oct 28, 2013)

I have heard that peach wine can stink in a certain way. I would implement a nutrient regimen either way.


----------



## Downwards (Nov 1, 2013)

I have done two peach wines and both had the smell. First was a gallon only and I dumped it, my second is 6 gallons of al fresh fruit, no water. First racking, there was a light smell of perm solution, yuck. But it has gotten better over time. I guess it could be nutrient related though, because I certainly believe anyone who says they don't have the problem. 
I will say that over each racking, this wine is getting better, hardly noticeable now, but sadly it is still there.


----------



## thinman56 (Nov 2, 2013)

I racked mine yesterday at SG=0.998, added 2 more tbsps of Bentonite slurry and degassed. I'm hoping the Bentonite will pull some of the odor out as well as help initial clarifying. It still smells a little funny. I wonder if I overdid the K-meta in the first stage, wouldn't excess SO2 lead to H2S? 

Will make an F-pack today, peaches a little scarce up here this time of year. I was also giving it a couple more days to get to dry before adding K-meta and the F-pack.


----------



## Turock (Nov 2, 2013)

Dave and others---You should never have a stinky ferment, no matter what the wine is. Our peach ferment smells so nice. The whole winery smells like peaches. Pay a little more attention to nutrient management, and the needs of the culture you're using. For example, Montrachet is a big H2S producer when it gets stressed. So the directions with this culture always warn you about this and to use good nutrient management to prevent the H2S issue.

thinman--if the H2S smell remains, give the wine a dose of Reduless. Yes, if you get over-agressive with meta, you can have a sulfer issue. Yep, the bentonite may help too. 

Downwards---Not sure what has caused the perm solution smell. Be sure of using good sanitation techniques. Be sure to sanitize your vats with meta solution--put the lid on and let it sit for 20 minutes or so. The gas from the meta is a big part of sanitizing. When using frozen fruit, be sure you have enough meta on it while it thaws. Biological growth on the fruit can cause problems too.


----------



## Turock (Nov 2, 2013)

By the way thinman---a wine like peach should have a cool ferment. Like 68-72 degrees in order to retain the volatiles that contribute to nose and flavor. If the ferment itself is hot but ambient temp is cool, you can add ice bombs to the ferment--frozen water in milk jugs.


----------



## Duster (Nov 2, 2013)

everybody has different tastes and different aroma elements they pick up on. 
I have made many peach wines, Turock has some great advice. My peach allway has a different odor to it however the last couple batches I have made I have added DAP in a couple different doses and kept my ferment temps down around 70*F or just below with these practices I have noticed the order that I once experienced has diminished greatly. 
I know its a little late now but I would recommend blending the peaches with some light white grapes instead of water however the raisins will help. 
I also recommend Red Star Cote Des Blancs yeast for peach and a couple of shots of Peach concentrate from Home Winery as an F-Pack.


----------



## Downwards (Nov 2, 2013)

Duster, my problem would be noticeable by anyone. Definitely not just a taste thing. 

I do use k meta as described and I do let it sit with the gas for quite a while though I don't time it. I also am a very prolific home brewer, and no other fruits have this problem. I know I'm not alone in this, I see it on almost every thread that talks about peach wine.
Don't get me wrong though, I'm sure I did something wrong. Just because some others are not having the same problem. I'm leaning towards nutrients, but I used two additions of fermaid k in this last batch, though my notes are unclear how much. I probably followed the schedule I had for a mead I did before.


----------



## Duster (Nov 2, 2013)

I think you'll be fine. I would keep it racked off the lees as it clears.


----------



## Turock (Nov 3, 2013)

Downwards---Fermaid K should always be used with Go Ferm or Go Ferm Protect, and the second dose pitched at 1/3 sugar depletion. Be sure to follow the directions when using these complex nutrients.

It's sort of a mystery to me why peach seems to be so troublesome for so many winemakers.


----------



## thinman56 (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, I can see I made at least three mistakes. I thawed the fruit completely before adding K-meta. I fermented at ~82-86F (it went fast, like three days). I only added the nutrient to my yeast starter and to the ferment at about SG=1.050. I'll keep going on this one for a few months and see how it goes, but I'll know better for next year. I'll try the Reduless if the odor persists.

Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## Turock (Nov 3, 2013)

thinman---That's good that you were able to define your mistakes. ALWAYS--when thawing fruit---get the meta on it. And when you have alot of poundage, you can layer in the meta along with pectic enzyme. Then you're sure the fruit won't have biological growth which can cause the ferment to be sluggish or completely stuck. The pectic enzyme working ahead of time is a big plus for brix and PH testing. 

For next year, you might consider using Lallzyme C-Max instead of regular pectic enzyme. It's recommended for viscous musts and acts much faster to break the fruit down. Also helps in clarification.

That temp is way too hot for peach--reduce ambient temps and if the ferment gets warm, use ice bombs. Prepare the ice ahead of time, just in case.

Add nutrient at beginning and then again before 50% sugar depletion.

Don't wait too long to deal with the H2S issue or else you'll start forming mercaptans.


----------



## thinman56 (Feb 16, 2014)

Well, after four more rackings and a couple bentonite additions, this peach wine is still hazy, and the lees appear to be just the last bentonite addition. I'll try another clarifier and see how it goes. Somehow between the F-pack and rinsing back at the beginning fruit, the batch swelled to almost 5 gallons, and it's a little thin and un-remarkable as a result. But, it does taste better and it doesn't stink anymore! Acid is right at 6%, my first reaction when tasting it was a little more acid would give it a little more flavor, but after a few sips I'm not sure if that'd just make it more 'tart'. 

I read conflicting stuff on fining agents. Some say Bentonite will strip flavor from white fruit wines and use Sparkalloid, but Sparkelloid needs to be filtered out, and I don't own a good filter (yet). Too late for Kieselsol - Chitin?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 16, 2014)

Too late for Kieselsol - Chitin? 

why is it too late. you can add super kleer after bentonite...rack off the bentonite and use super kleer, ,,,, Kieselsol - Chitin


----------



## Turock (Feb 16, 2014)

Bentonite CAN strip flavor if you over-dose. Used in correct amounts, there's no problem. I didn't go back and read the first post again, but peach will have little flavor if you use water. I wish you could taste our peach made with no water---it tastes JUST LIKE eating a peach!! It's so addictive to drink--not because of alcohol, but because of the flavor. Next time--use no water and you'll have a good result.

Before you hit this with Super Kleer, why not try a dose of pectic enzyme? Seems that might help alot after the f-pack. Then try Super Kleer if it doesn't clarify in a couple weeks after the enzyme addition.


----------



## thinman56 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hmm, it didn't occur to me to try pectic enzyme, I'll give that a shot and see if it helps before I go to super kleer. I did just give it a good de-gassing and it gave off more CO2, so that might have been inhibiting the clearing as well.

Thanks again...


----------



## LeChat (Feb 26, 2014)

I figured I might as well post here instead of making a new thread. 

To contextualize, I also had a batch of peach that I was having trouble getting to clear. Tried pectic enzyme for 2 weeks and it seemed to be a bit clearer but still not crystal. Tried cold stabilizing for 1 week, nothing precipitated. Now this weekend, I added bentonite (hydrated) to my wine and stirred on the second day. It's been 2 days and the wine is much LESS clear than it was 4 weeks ago. It is very very cloudy, almost like juice with pulp.

How long does bentonite take to clear?


----------



## Turock (Feb 27, 2014)

Here's the thing about bentonite. It works the best the lower the PH of the wine is because proteins have a higher positive charge when the PH is lower. Bentonite is a negative charge, so you get better attraction when the proteins have a higher positive charge. AND bentonite works best when the wine is warmer--which is why you sometimes read that bentonite should be added to the secondary for clearing in late spring or summer. Because of all the clarity issues--and protein haze--that you have with peach, it's always best to use bentonite in the PRIMARY--not waiting to do it in the secondary. Along with the bentonite in the primary, you should also start using a better pectinase like Lallzyme C-Max for peach. It de-pectinizes better and also aids in better clearing.

Cold stabilization will only work well if potassium carb was used for raising PH. I know what you're going thru with the wine clouding up again--it's very frustrating. But that is the way it will look after the bentonite. I would move the wine to a warmer area and see if it starts to clear. It might take several weeks. We have had the experience with pear that it didn't clear until about 3 months after adding bentonite to the secondary. If it starts to clear in a month, after moving it to a warmer area, then it will probably clear for you. If it remains stubbornly cloudy after a couple months, hit it with some Super Kleer.


----------



## LeChat (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for the help Turock!

You can be sure I will nuke my must with Bentonite  in primary next time I do peach!

I was under the impression that Bentonite was very fast acting so I was a bit concerned when I did not see an immediate transformation... I guess I should have learned by now that patience is key.


Here are a few pictures for reference.


----------



## Turock (Feb 28, 2014)

It actually looks like it's clearing up in the neck--just be patient with it.

The only time we've had rapid clearing with bentonite is when we used it in the primary. In the secondary, it was always a long wait. However, there is a product called Speedy Bentonite that E C Kraus sells. They claim it will clear a wine in 6 hours to 2 or 3 days. I've never used it, so don't know how well it works.

Give it a good amount of time to clear for you and if you do resort to Super Klleer later on, be sure to rack the wine first, before adding. You might be surprised--with the pectic enzyme and bentonite in there, you may get it clear if you give it enough time.

We make alot of fruit wines and most of them have no water added. The must is very dense. So we started to bentonite all these wines in the primary. Same for our white grape. PLUS--we use the Lallzyme C-Max. We don't use regular pectic enzyme anymore. The only thing we don't bentonite the primary for is on reds made from grapes.


----------



## thinman56 (Mar 2, 2014)

Turns out mine just needed a good de-gassing, it's finally clearing nicely.

It is a little thin on flavor, although I expect the ABV to be ~11%. Is it too late to do a little ice-wine treatment to get a little water out and firm up the flavor? We have another week of single-digit temps coming up here in Maine, good time to set it outside for some free freezing.


----------



## Turock (Mar 2, 2014)

This is why you should always bulk age peach for 1 year--to not only get the sediment out of it, but so all the CO2 comes off it. I really don't like manual degassing of wines.

Peach will be thin on flavor if you use water for dilution OR peaches without really good flavor. The peaches also need to be dead ripe. Best peach wine we make is made with "trash fruit" that the orchards can't sell and are going to feed to the pigs. They're partially rotten and brusied. We just cut out the bad spots and we only pay 25 cents per pound for them.

Freezing might help. But this will concentrate the alcohol too--that's not too good on fruit wines. I never discourage experimentation. But if that doesn't help the flavor enough, you could always buy a pound or two of frozen peaches and make an f-pack from them. Mash them up, add some sugar, place it in a straining bag and let the juice drip out--then add to the carboy. If you do this, be sure to add sorbate and some meta. Then let the carboy sit for a while to clarify.


----------



## thinman56 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hmm, if I'm just trying to boost the peach flavor a little, can I skip the sugar in the F-pack and just add some peach back in? It's already ~1.000 to 1.002 SG. Still add sorbate and meta for the natural sugars?


----------



## Turock (Mar 4, 2014)

The sugar in the f-pack draws the juices out of the peaches. You don't have to use ALOT of sugar. Yes, even if you wouldn't use sugar, you'd still have to sorbate. BUT---I wouldn't do this NOW. I'd wait until the wine was clear and bulk aged for about 1 year because you can't add sorbate to cloudy wine and expect it to work. When we do f-packs, we do it after bulk aging and the wine is clear. Also, this gives the wine time to firm up flavors and maybe by then, it doesn't need more flavor. Very hard to evaluate a young wine. I'd just push this off in a corner and evaluate it when you get close to the 1 year mark.


----------



## thinman56 (Mar 4, 2014)

Turock - thanks for all this, will give it a try. I have a pretty good stockpile, so no need to rush...


----------



## LeChat (Mar 31, 2014)

So here is an update:

I treated my 2013 peach with bentonite and waited 3 weeks. At that point, it did not appear like it would clear at all.

So I treated with Chitosan and Kieselsol (in the proper order). As soon as I dropped the second substance in, a large quantity of particulate precipitated out of solution. I then racked and topped.

Now here is a picture of where it is at. It is still looking pretty hazy. Any chance this will clear on it's own?

If I filter with a 1 micron filter, will this help clear it?


----------



## seth8530 (Mar 31, 2014)

Are you sure you gave it enough time after adding the fining agents?


----------



## LeChat (Mar 31, 2014)

I have never had trouble getting a wine to clear before. It is possible that more time will help.

However, it looks uniformly hazy. There does not appear to be any stratification which I would have expected if it was clearing.


----------



## Dale1978 (Mar 31, 2014)

just a suggestion - you may want to dose it again with pectin enzyme - I had to do a Banana like that - It did not want to clear with fining agents - so I decided to dose it again with pectin and within a couple of days it cleared up


----------



## LeChat (Mar 31, 2014)

Dale, I treated with pectin enzyme before fermentation and again before adding bentonite. Are you suggesting that I should do it again at this time?


----------



## Dale1978 (Mar 31, 2014)

how long did you give it on the second dosing before you added the bentonite? it maybe that you did not allow it time to work before you added the bentonite - but if it was mine yes i would probably hit it again with pectin


----------



## LeChat (Apr 1, 2014)

Unfortunately, I lost my notes for this batch. Re-reading my posts, it looks like I gave 3 weeks for pectin enzyme to work. How much enzyme would you add?


----------



## Turock (Apr 1, 2014)

LeChat---what is the temp that you are storing this wine in? If it's in a cool basement, get it to a warmer area. It's amazing how a warmer temp will often help clarify a wine. I would try this before adding anything else. A year of bulk aging should also be expected on peach wine.


----------



## peaches9324 (Apr 1, 2014)

*stinky peach*

I got a peach in the secondary and I tried to keep it fermenting in bucket at 69 but it crept up to 74 over night on the first night brought it down to 69 again. It went into carboy early and I noticed stinky ferment in secondary I degassed it some and added a lil yeast nutrient that seemed to help the smell a lil but I still notice it and I want to add some reduless don't want to introduce a copper rod to it Turock could you please tell me what site I might go to purchase? Don't need this in bulk fi scott labs or do they sell in the amount I will need? And how much should I use?
thanks alot


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 1, 2014)

The best (only?) place I found Reduless in small quantities was MoreWine!.


----------



## Dale1978 (Apr 1, 2014)

Lechat - I disagree with Turock - unless it needs degassing - if it needs degassing then warming it up will help the CO2 to turn aloose easier - your problem is you still have a haze whether it be pectin haze or a protein haze - there are test you can do with Iodine to test which one - just do research or Google search pectin haze or protein haze in wine - I have read several threads on these test but do not remember procedures exactly - I was suggesting adding pectin - one it would not hurt the wine - two if it was a pectin haze it would start clearing in no time - if it is a protein haze then you will need to use amylase (spelling probably is not correct) to remove the protein - but you can also do cold stabilization on it - colder temps will make the particles fall out - if it was mine - I would make sure it was thoroughly degassed and add pectin to it and see what happens - just my suggestion - I am by far no expert - but trial and error is what makes you a good wine maker


----------



## LeChat (Apr 1, 2014)

It *is* currently being stored in a basement.

If temperature is the problem, I will probably find out soon regardless as spring is here and my cold basement will soon become 19-20 ish celcius.

Dale and Turock here is a list of things that I tried:

- 2x Pectinase (once at fermentation, once during bulk aging at 16C)
- Fining with white egg (as per Jack Keller's web site)
- Bentonite
- Cold stabilization
- Kieselsol and Chitosan
- Vacuum racked 4 times

Here is what I will try next:
- Letting it warm up
- Filter through 1 micron

And then if it still does not clear, I will give pectinase and amylase (either) depending on what the test says.

Good think I have wine to keep me entertained...


----------



## Dale1978 (Apr 1, 2014)

good luck with it - hope you figure it out - I would interested in what you find please keep it posted - I have a peach I started a couple of weeks ago - probably wait until the weekend and rack off lees


----------



## peaches9324 (Apr 1, 2014)

thanks Paul I appreciate it. And LeChat when I have a problem with clearing I just place it in a lil warmer place with a lil pectic enzyme. And with you adding all this stuff is stirring it all up again I wouldn't add anything else to it I know it can be frustrating but if you added bentonite after fermentation I think that is where your problem with it clearing is.. just my opinion relax and get started on your next project


----------



## Turock (Apr 2, 2014)

Dale--I've had wines that just refused to clear--until they had an added dose of enzyme and then moved to a warmer place. In fact, we just had that experience this winter with a 2 year old apple that was stubbornly cloudy. The wine cleared in about 3 days, but not until we moved it near the woodburner. So it's always best to try simple measures first--then move to more aggressive measures if you need to. I agree with something you said---about letting the bentonited wine sit for a long enough period of time before saying that you need to add other clearing agents. The people on this site seem very impatient and there's no doubt that this becomes problematic. It's hard for folks here to bulk age their wines for 1 year, which to ME is the minimum that fruit wines need.

I agree with sour grapes--get Reduless at www.morewine.com


----------



## Dale1978 (Apr 2, 2014)

Turock - I fully agree with patience - I guess we all had to learn that at some point - when I first started I wanted it to be ready in a week or so - right after fermentation - but finally have learned that patience pays off in the long run - I see people bragging on wine they have made from a kit in 30 days - I know the kit manufacturers say it is ready in 30 days - but I have not made one yet that is drinkable in 30 days - that is just not my taste. As you were doing I was just giving my opinion from my experience - I guess I jumped to conclusions before getting all the answers on what Lechat had tried and I know better than doing that - get all the facts first then make a diagnoses.


----------



## LeChat (Apr 2, 2014)

Have no fear, I will update this thread with whatever happens next. If it turns out that age is the problem, well, it simply means that it will take a while ;P

No worries, I have 11 other batches between 1-18 months to keep me entertained... and quite a few bottles as well.


----------



## peaches9324 (Apr 2, 2014)

LeChat said:


> Have no fear, I will update this thread with whatever happens next. If it turns out that age is the problem, well, it simply means that it will take a while ;P
> 
> No worries, I have 11 other batches between 1-18 months to keep me entertained... and quite a few bottles as well.



LeChat just make sure it is properly sulfated when ageing it that long and don't go get all anxious and start adding stuff to it. Its probably good on the sulfites for at least another 3 or maybe six months have to go back and review your notes. Good luck and keep us posted if there is ever a question just ask, one day until you get the answer is not going to make a difference.


----------



## peaches9324 (Apr 3, 2014)

peaches9324 said:


> LeChat just make sure it is properly sulfated when ageing it that long and don't go get all anxious and start adding stuff to it. Its probably good on the sulfites for at least another 3 or maybe six months have to go back and review your notes. Good luck and keep us posted if there is ever a question just ask, one day until you get the answer is not going to make a difference.



LeChat was this a kit? Or was it fresh fruit and if it was, was k meta used before fermentation?


----------



## Turock (Apr 3, 2014)

Dale---We've been making wine for 25 years and there's a lot of tricks you pick up on in that time. I know you jumped the gun on what I was telling LeChat--that's why I wanted to give you the full story on it so that you understood where I was coming from. I don't mind people disagreeing with me---but it's very easy to over-think problems and you should always start with easy fixes first and then move to more complex ones.

Peach can suffer from protein haze, as you stated. That's why bentonite in the primary is a good way to handle it. PLUS, I really recommend using a better pectinase on this wine. We've gotten rid of our regular pectic enzyme and now use Lallzyme C-Max because it is a more rapid de-pectinizer and is designed to give better clarity to wine, and very useful on viscous musts. All our fruit wines are dense because we use no water additions. And the better pectinase seems to really help. Our peach wine from 2012 is as clear as water--even after refrigeration. So a better pectinase and bentoniting the primary has basically gotten rid of a lot of our clearing problems. 

Many people are using their basements for their winery---the cold temps are good for storing wine, but not so good for trying to clear wines. Always try warming them up a little first--it's amazing how well that works.


----------



## LeChat (Apr 3, 2014)

peaches9324 said:


> LeChat was this a kit? Or was it fresh fruit and if it was, was k meta used before fermentation?



It was made with about 100 pounds of fresh peaches from Niagara . We got a killer deal on them.

And yes, I did use kmeta before fermentation. The sad thing is that I recently lost my notes for this batch and I can't tell you exactly how much of everything I added. 

I know that I adjusted the acidity and added almost no water to the juice.


----------



## Dale1978 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks Turock - I fully agree


----------



## peaches9324 (Apr 4, 2014)

LeChat said:


> It was made with about 100 pounds of fresh peaches from Niagara . We got a killer deal on them.
> 
> And yes, I did use kmeta before fermentation. The sad thing is that I recently lost my notes for this batch and I can't tell you exactly how much of everything I added.
> 
> I know that I adjusted the acidity and added almost no water to the juice.



Did ya taste it yet? Taste it and if it has a slight chemical taste to it it's probably good for a while or give it a stir and smell or if it foams, but you might not want to stir since trying to clear. Or if not sure, I would add 1/4 tsp of kmeta per 6 gal do ya happen to have an so2 tester? This is something that's on my wish list also, just go by taste, smell and foam right now. And seem to be getting pretty good at it lol And FIND your notes! This might be the best wine ya ever made and you'll probably want to replicate it


----------



## LeChat (Apr 5, 2014)

Maybe I need to find another hobby to occupy my time, but I swear it appears to be clearing some!

I have been watching it everyday since I brought it in my office (with 2 computers running so hotter in comparison to the basement). There is a fine layer of sediment at the bottom and there appears to be some stratification going on with the top being less cloudy than the bottom!

@peaches - My notes are terminally lost. I had them electronically and I believe that I inadvertently deleted them from my server.  As it had been a while since I added SO2 (at least January 2014), I added 1/8 Kmeta at the latest racking. Since I don't have an So2 tester, I usually add 1/8 KMeta every 4-6 months or two rackings.


----------



## Turock (Apr 6, 2014)

Be patient with it and see if it won't fully clear. That's a good sign--that you're starting to see sediment on the bottom.


----------



## LeChat (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks like it will clear. A little bit more patience I need!

One of the pictures is taken really close but you can clearly see through the wine now and the haze effect is dialing down. Not crystal but a step in the right direction.


----------



## Turock (Apr 9, 2014)

Hurrah----it's getting there.


----------



## LeChat (May 26, 2014)

Well isn't this nice?!

I forgot about the wine for a while and then vacuum racked it through a 1 micron filter.

Just thought I would share my experience.


----------



## seth8530 (May 26, 2014)

Oh comon, filtering is cheating (; Just kidding, its amazing what a filter can do for a wine. Just do not let it replace good wine making technique.

Looks great! But how does it taste?


----------



## LeChat (May 26, 2014)

In my defense, it was pretty clear before filtering too!

It tastes pretty good, if I do say so myself. There is an initial bite to the wine, the peach taste comes through and then a slight sweetness (a bit sweeter than off dry, but not much more). The aroma is nice, like biting in ripe peaches.

I think it would benefit from aging abit more though to bring out the aroma some more and to better integrate the flavours.


----------



## Turock (May 27, 2014)

Let it bulk age for 1 year. You'll be surprised how the flavor comes up if it's flavorful now. A little sugar before bottling helps bring the peach flavor out a bit better and balances the acid.


----------

